
Conway's game of life (Just funny side project) - TroyTae
https://github.com/TroyTae/game-of-life
======
cs101
A screenshot or a demo page would be nice.

Also, was Node.js necessary for this project? I thought Conway's Game of Life
could be implemented entirely as client-side JavaScript.

~~~
TroyTae
Demo page is here: [https://troytae.github.io/game-of-
life/](https://troytae.github.io/game-of-life/)

I'll think about attach screenshot in READMD.

THANK YOU :)

\------------------------------------------------------

Now I using `webpack` for bundling and transpiling.

So this project needs to install node modules!

Of course when you run built files in your browser, you don't need node.js.

Here are built files: [https://github.com/TroyTae/game-of-
life/tree/master/docs](https://github.com/TroyTae/game-of-
life/tree/master/docs)

~~~
cs101
Wow! Thanks for the demo page and explaining build pack.

